# Running a 5k this weekend, adjusting diet/macros/training...



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

I plan to run a 5k race this weekend and I want to make sure I get the best times possible out of this run.

I run 5k's quite often but usually just for cardio (2-3 of them per week) and I don't really got balls out 100% of the time as you do during a race as the environment seems to bring out the competitor in me.

I'm looking for ways to maximize my performance for this weekends run and I wanted to get your input.

*Calories*
I usually rock a 15% or so deficit in cals daily, 24/7 cut it seems as I've been losing weight for some time now. I plan to eat at maintenance cals (2,681 before counting in exercise cals burned) for 4 days before the race instead of my normal deficit.

*Macros*
I usually keep to a pretty low-carb diet. I shoot for 50% Protein, 35% Fat, 15% carbs on my normal eating. I plan to flip-flop this (almost) and shoot for 50% carbs, 30% Fat, 20% Protein for the 4 days before the race.

*Training*
Most weeks I lift 4 days a week (Mon-Thurs) then do cardio (a 5k) on Friday, Saturday, Sunday (or take a day off here). I plan to skip lifting this week and just run 5K's Mon-Thurs, then take Friday off and hit the race hard Sat am.

Any thoughts or input here is appreciated and any suggestions on what I could have wrong could do differently from experienced runners would be helpful.


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

Run Diz run!

Don't over think it. Hydrate the day before, take a good dump in the morning and go put one foot in front of the other. I just don't want you to trip over your spreadsheet one mile into the race.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 17, 2015)

Good luck trodizzy


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

dizzz....eat a good pasta meal the night before and make sure to hydrate all week


----------



## Dex (Aug 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Run Diz run!
> 
> Don't over think it. Hydrate the day before, take a good dump in the morning and go put one foot in front of the other. I just don't want you to trip over your spreadsheet one mile into the race.



And try to take the dump at your house. My last half-marathon was at 6am and I couldn't get it out before I left my house. Damn port-o-potty had huge lines and then didn't have sh*t paper! So, I lost an article of clothing to that thing.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

Dex said:


> And try to take the dump at your house. My last half-marathon was at 6am and I couldn't get it out before I left my house. Damn port-o-potty had huge lines and then didn't have sh*t paper! So, I lost an article of clothing to that thing.



****ing classic. Yeah, good tip here. LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

Pound the carbs, eat plenty of fruits too.

Good luck Dizz. Post up the time when you are done.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pound the carbs, eat plenty of fruits too.
> 
> Good luck Dizz. Post up the time when you are done.



Thanks for the tips.

This will be my fourth 5k ever and the first time doing this course so who knows. I will give it all I got and let the times fall where they may.

Oh look, a spreadsheet!






Dem fruits!


----------



## HDH (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks good man. Switching those carbs around are going to be a big help. Having those stores nice and full are the way to go for this race.

H


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 18, 2015)

Yesterday was day 1 of my adjustments.

I found it was harder than I had anticipated to get in all my maint cals and still keep a clean diet, I was stuffed like a tick (apples and bananas are pretty filling).

My TDEE was 2,681 and I burned an additional 594 cals running a 5k at lunch which meant I needed to get in right at 3,275 cals for the day to hit maintenance.

I consumed 2,904 so I was shy of my goal by 371 calories which left me at an 11% deficit still.

My macro breakdown wasn't bad, I was able to hit 42% protein, 19% fats, 39% carbs which wasn't too bad (even though my carb target was 50%).









The 5k at lunch wasn't bad either, i was able to pull an average 9:41 pace which I'm happy with.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm short of breath just thinking about running a 5K.....


----------



## GSgator (Aug 19, 2015)

If you trained for it a 5k is a walk in the park you will do good My last 5k was on  Xmas eve I had a pretty good hang over lol. I was able to get it done in 33 min and I had a ton of booze  the night before and no food prior to the race.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 19, 2015)

Day 2.

I was able to get in all my calories today but carb % was still at my goal of %50 and was even lower than yesterday by a few percentage points. I'm not too worried as even at 36% that's still much higher than my normal 10-15% I had been rocking for some months now. I added a bit of food to my 6am-9am window (which I usually don't eat within) to try and help me get these extra cals in without feeling so stuffed at the end of the day.









It was rainy yesterday so I had to run indoors on the treadmill, thus no distance measurement on my tracker but I stopped running right at the 5k marker.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn Dizz, your charts have gone futuristic


----------



## stonetag (Aug 20, 2015)

LOL Dizz, just LOL.....................good luck man.


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 20, 2015)

Day 3

Today was good, good amount of rest last night to start the day right. I was able to get in all my cals and my carb macros are a bit closer to where I want them to be.









I shredded a 5k at lunch today, 3rd day in a row and it felt pretty darn good. I think the nicer temp outside helped as well.






One more day of training tomorrow, then it's a day off for Friday, then race day Saturday!


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 20, 2015)

cardiovascular exercise, also known as the ability to lose gains


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 21, 2015)

Day 4

Lack of sleep the night before due to work. I was only able to get about 5.5 hours of sleep. Diet was good, I added some food in my 6-9am window to help me reach my caloric goals without feeling so stuffed at the end of the day. I was 212.5lbs this am.









Ran another 5k at lunch today, times were pretty much on point with the prior day even though I had less sleep. My buddy snake keeps me motivated!






Tomorrow is a rest day, but the carbs will still be high, just no training. Then Saturday it's on like Donkey Kong! The race starts at 8am!


----------



## Dex (Aug 23, 2015)

Damn dizzle, almost 300g of protein? How is your renal function?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Dex said:


> Damn dizzle, almost 300g of protein? How is your renal function?



He weighs around 220lbs. That's not that much protein at all considering it's been shown 2g/lb BW in protein has not been hazardous to health.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, results????,,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2015)

No shit dizz... where is the update?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 24, 2015)

I ****ed shit up!

I finished 181st out of 2,500 runners which puts me in the top 7% of competitors which I'm really happy with. I was 14th out of 122 in the Male 35-39 age bracket and 136 out of 923 total males. Finishing chipped time was 26:06 at an average pace of 8:26.







Here are the stats as I recorded them:






Time in Zone 5, my max heart rate zone was high, I gave it my all.












They had us run the outskirts of the stadiums then finish off by running down onto the field.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice work dizzle...

Next time let's blast you on some epo ephedrine and eq. Mother ****ers will think you are an albino Kenyan lol


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2015)

Great work dizzy!


----------

